# fishing sunglasses



## sbooy42

So my Smiths have gone missing..(pretty sure their on the sand bar somewhere)

Looking for some recommendations on a good pair of glasses for fishing.. haven't really decide if I want to fork out the big $$ or not..so if you have a low & high end recommendation I appreciate it.. 

thanks


----------



## loweboats

Maui Jims


----------



## deep6in

Bass pro polarized glasses - I bought them after I donated my 3rd pair of "decent" glasses to the bottom of the drink. These ones have foam built into them - they float. Cheap but effective and of course going on my 2nd season with them and I haven't dropped them in the lake yet.


----------



## Swamp Monster

For you guys lossing your glasses, check out these. http://www.cablz.com/
I use them for kayaking, fishing etc.....whenever or wherever I'm active outside. Around $12. Yes, you can get $2 retention straps but none seem to be all that good. These won't help if you forget where you put them down, but they will keep them on your head! 

As for glasses, I wear prescription glasses so I can't recommend much. I do have polarized prescription Bolle' sunglasses that I use for everything from driving to fishing. I also have cheaper fit over type glasses that I use over my regular eyewear....they are pretty cheap but they block out any side glare etc. Coccoons and others make them and they are decent. Only thing is they are big, and the girls will tell you you look like an elderly gent driving a Dodge Omni. But, they work.


----------



## BassMaster16

Yea the bass pro ones would be a good choice. Or the $10-$20 Berkley polarized glasses at wal-mart. That's what I use and am very happy with them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunSet Bass

You need to fork out the money and buy a pair of WileyX sunglasses. I have two pair and I love them. I have tried just about all of the cheap **** and the expensive **** and WileyX makes the best pair "."


----------



## QuackerWhacker

You get what you pay for. I've tried most everything from some of the stuff mentioned to where I am at now. Bolle makes some decent models. But, IMO, the best to be had are Costa Del Mar's. If you watch the pro's on TV, they all wear them. I am on my second pair of Fathom's and absolutely love them. They work great whether sight fishing for trout or trolling all day for salmon or walleye. Plus, the mirrored finish keeps my wife from catching me check out other babes. :lol:


----------



## MSUICEMAN

i liked my smith action optics, my natives are ok.... from now on i never pay full price though, as if i had i would have gone through ohhhhh 320 bucks of sunglasses in the last 4 years.


----------



## N M Mechanical

I wear Costa's in the amber lens it gains you a few minutes every day and no eye strain
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunrod

3rd for the Costa Del Mars. I have blue and gray lenses. Probably gonna try a different pair this year. The blue have worked the best on the water so far though.


----------



## QuackerWhacker

gunrod said:


> 3rd for the Costa Del Mars. I have blue and gray lenses. Probably gonna try a different pair this year. The blue have worked the best on the water so far though.


I used the blue lens first. That pair is somewhere on the bottom of the flats south of Tampa Bay. Now I have the amber. It's great too, but I think the blue was just a tad better.


----------



## Jim..47

Don't amber lens make it awful bright when its sunny?

I've only ever worn prescription magnetics in dark colors so I have no experience in regulat sun glasses.


----------



## sfw1960

Do sunglasses REALLY fall under tackle???


----------



## Chromedoggy

I've had multiple pairs of Maui's, Costa's, and smith AOs. I have been satisfied with all. I found an ebay seller called Action sports Outlet that sells discontinued models. They had one of the smiths that I really like for about 1/5 of retail. I now own a lifetime supply in 3 lens colors


----------



## bobcolenso

Jim..47 said:


> Don't amber lens make it awful bright when its sunny?


I just use the cheap Berkley 100% UV A/B Porarized glasses, and use amber for low light conditions and have the darker ones also for when it's brighter. But I use mine more like "saftey glasses" than anything else.


----------



## Bulletproof

Costas.


----------



## laterilus

Revo's amber lens.


----------



## sbooy42

sfw1960 said:


> Do sunglasses REALLY fall under tackle???


Yeah I was wonder what happened to my thread.. first thought was crap dont tell me sunglasses caused a huge nasty debate and got my thread deleted:lol:.... Then I found it over here
But I got what I was looking for

Thanks everyone now its decision time


----------



## jasomx6

I love my costa del mars, they are scratched and one arm is JB welded back on but the removable glare guards work awesome, and I see really well with them. I too believe that I have the Amber lens' and it took me a while to get use to them being polarized and slightly brighter than most shades but love them now.


----------



## SBE

Costa Del Mars with the 580 lense


----------



## Burksee

BassMaster16 said:


> Yea the bass pro ones would be a good choice. Or the $10-$20 Berkley polarized glasses at wal-mart. That's what I use and am very happy with them.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have never, ever dropped a "cheap" pair of sunglass's in the water! :lol:

The Berkley ones are pretty good, especially the ones with the built in bifocals for those of us who need them.


----------



## alex-v

I had no idea that sunglasses were fishing tackle. More likely they are safety equipment for healthy eyes. Maybe we should have a separate forum for fishing cloths and on for hunting cloths with sub forums for shirts and shoes.

Way to many forums.


----------



## Prime Time

Costas with the 580 lens


----------



## DaveW731

Jim..47 said:


> Don't amber lens make it awful bright when its sunny?
> 
> I've only ever worn prescription magnetics in dark colors so I have no experience in regulat sun glasses.


I just go with the $15 -$20 stuff at Gander Mountain, but I ALWAYS go with amber lenses (polarized, of course). Even in bright sunlight they do the job for me. Also seem to distort color less than dark lenses


----------



## jasomx6

I would consider my polarized shades tackle, they have helped me catch lots of fish. I can leave the cranksbaits in the box, the jerkbaits stowed away but I never get on my fishing boat without my glasses.....just saying.


----------



## BryPaulD

I have Solar Bats and like them..got them at Gander,and reasonably priced
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bassdisaster

I 2nd the using them for saftey glasses, the wrap around design keeps crap out of my eyes when I'm using the skill saw or w.e.!
As for price I wont spend the high $ on eyewear anymore, lost to many pair over the years, tho I would recomend Polycarbonite lenzes, they are way more durable meaning less scratches and they are shatterproof!

BD


----------



## jigworm

Costas. Anyone that sight fishes a lot knows they are as important as any other piece of equipment you carry.


----------



## swamptromper

Yup that is right Sten.

Same company that makes the fishing lures. The came out with this pair of interchangable glasses brown and gray. Lost the first pair, just cant seem to find the second pair. I have a few replacement lenses. 

They are no longer available... even called the company trying to find em. Best glasses I have ever wore. Light, cheap, practical.


----------



## brigeton

Burksee said:


> I have never, ever dropped a "cheap" pair of sunglass's in the water! :lol:
> 
> The Berkley ones are pretty good, especially the ones with the built in bifocals for those of us who need them.


That's what I was wondering who made good bifocal ones at a reasonable price. With my CRS disease it doesn't make sense to spend big bucks on sunglasses. And yes Robert sunglasses are tackle, I need them to go fishin.


----------



## Rifleman99

Check out native sunglasses. Gander mountain sells them anywhere from$90-$140. Comes with two sets of polarized lens, and some of them have a an extra set of sport temples that are tight to you head.
http://search.gandermountain.com/?Ne=1000002&N=1112+4294961710&cname=Sunglasses


----------



## joeirv

I have a $20 pair of Berkley's from Wal Mart that work just fine. Go with amber lenses though, they seem to be a lot better than blue.


----------



## BirdieShooter

I have a pair of Maui's in brown lens and a pair of Solar Bats that interchange amber or green. I almost never use the Maui's for fishing which is nice since they cost twice what the Bats did. Come to think of it about the only time the Maui's even come out anymore are for times when I need sunglasses but the Bats don't look appropriate. No my question is has anyone found a polarized lens that works REALLY GOOD in REALLY LOW LIGHT? I find times, especially at dusk, when I still want to see into the water but I am just flat running out of light to see. Even sometimes with overcast skies even the amber lenses don't seem to give me enough light.


----------



## Topshelf

All I ever wear anymore is safety glasses. For those that turn their noses up, go to a safety glasses store and check out what they have. They still have the old clear wrap around models you used in HS shop class but they also have modern styling, polorized and the price is usually under 20 bucks.



http://www.safetyglassesusa.com/smithwesson2.html


----------



## kristo27

Costa's 580 if you care about your vision in the future don't skimp on uv protection it's no joke oakley also makes a nice polarized uv lense and yes both companies will custom make prescription lenses and bifocals as i just bought a pair for my father!!!!


----------



## Drisc13

My favorite thing in the world...okay, almost...is sight fishing and glasses are crucial!!!!

Got a pair of Rudy Project with amber lenses that are prescription. Lucky enough to have double coverage (not the football kind!) so the $400 pair only cost me around $50 out of pocket and must say I love them. If you get a chance to do so check 'me out...forget the exact model but wrap around design with amber lenses and really take the eye strain away. I'd never pay full price if I didn't have the insurance.

Did see some real nice pair at Dunhams for around $30 but forget brand. Made mental note that if I ever lose my pair I'd go get those.

Oh yeah, got a couple pair of glasses from In-fisherman that, despite the dark lenses, I really liked.


----------



## jigworm

Rifleman99 said:


> Check out native sunglasses. Gander mountain sells them anywhere from$90-$140. Comes with two sets of polarized lens, and some of them have a an extra set of sport temples that are tight to you head.
> http://search.gandermountain.com/?Ne=1000002&N=1112+4294961710&cname=Sunglasses


My wife bought a pair and I really like them. Nice fit, very little light gets in. Came with the gray and amber lenses. The gray is excellent but the ambers are a little light for me.


----------



## Powerstrokd1

I am happy with my Oakley Radars with the vr28 polarized amber lense.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## joecc

It's hard to beat Costa Del Mar sunglasses for fishing. I dropped mine in the river a couple weeks ago


----------



## 1styearff

For sure. :coolgleam I have amber lenses, most of my fishing is in-land or moving water and I've not had a problem. I do seem to get 5-10 minutes more daylight than a buddy who has different glasses/lens color (idk what brand or color). 

I have narrow temples, and most sunglasses make me look like a bug, but I can wear these out and about and not feel like too much of a tool. Plus, they fit my head perfectly. If they ever did slip off, I sprung for the lanyard/eyeglass strap when I bought them.


----------

